
No More Custom Browser Views in iOS Apps - dirkdk
http://blog.mobtest.com/2015/09/no-more-custom-browser-views-in-ios-apps/
======
charlesamstrong
Yeah, I always hated those UIWebview screens with different buttons all the
time. Good riddance, hope devs do away with them!

